# I might be getting another puppy!



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Puppy - Free to good home

I emailed about her and asked questions. Thought it'd be perfect, because my dad-in-law wanted us to get an Aussie Shepherd instead of a Siberian Husky to begin with, so what better than getting a mix? haha. Anyways, I hope she responds soon, because I'm kind of excited. AND she's free! I don't want her going to a home that won't be able to properly care for her or abuse her or resell her or something.

XDDDDD​


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck!!! My fingers are crossed for you :wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sounds like a perfect match! Just wish people would research the types of dogs they want before they actually get them, sure would save alot of dogs being rehomed. Good Luck, sure hope she contacts you.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

lol. Yeah. When I got my Sibes, I did SO much research. So I know all there is to know about them, and I'm currently researching on Aussies, trying to get an idea what a combined dog would be like. XP They sound A LOT like Siberian Huskies in some ways, except that they're not stubborn like Sibes and like to herd. haha. Other than that, it's the same thing, constant training, constant attention, constantly needing something to do otherwise they get bored and develop destructive behaviors. I'm wondering how they'll do with my dogs, and whether my dogs will be enough for her herding instincts, or whether she'll feel the need to herd the cats. Well, I know that the cats are constantly being antagonized by the Sibes. haha. I don't think it'd be much different (I know I've been herded by my dad-in-law's Aussie once). I'm also wondering if the mix will kind of dim these personality traits.​


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

How exciting!! :biggrin::biggrin:
I hope it's a perfect match.
In a few months we will be also getting a new dog (puppy). I don't know how I am going to be able to wait that long! :biggrin:
Does she have a name yet?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

-.- I didn't get the puppy. This lady was giving away a FREE puppy on CraigsList and wasn't asking ANY questions about potential, future owners. I just hope the little girl didn't go to someone who's going to sell her to a lab for crack money or to use her for fighting dog bait. It annoys me so much, though, that she wouldn't ask questions of anybody, but instead, I got an email, AFTER I had expressed interest in the pup, stating that she had someone coming to look at her at four this afternoon. I mean, seriously? If you had other people wanting to look at the dog, you should have said so in the first email back to me, otherwise it seems like they emailed her AFTER me, and they just conveniently set up a time to come meet her before me.​


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I'm going to say it because it really is my motto: Everything happens for a reason, not a clear reason yet, but it will be soon. So, I am sorry but it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm crossing my fingers for this one.

Adoptable Australian Shepherd: Spot: Petfinder

So, since I didn't get the dog the other day, I've been looking around. I got my hopes all up for getting another dog, and they were dashed, so I really wanted another one. I found this guy posted on CraigsList tonight (after they were closed, so I know he hasn't been adopted), and I'm absolutely in love. I've been wanting a border collie for a while now, and this one is border collie/australian shepherd mix, so again, I'm getting the Aussie my dad-in-law wants me to get, AND I'm getting BC in there as well. AND his face is just absolutely ADORABLE!!! So we're driving up to the shelter early tomorrow and hoping we get accepted to adopt him.​


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just clicked on the link and it says that the pet is no longer up on petfinder! I hope that means you got him! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Same here. I clicked on it and the pet is no longer available...


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah...nope. Some moron volunteer posted him last night when he had already gone home yesterday MORNING! I was so mad, because we got our butts up out of bed early when I couldn't sleep at ALL last night, to find that it was a stupid, moron, volunteer who posted him when he wasn't even there. So we got a call from another shelter saying someone had passed on an Australian Shepherd mix, and we went down and played with him a bit and adopted him. He's definitely a work in progress, though, because he gets too excited when he plays and gets kind of rough and aggressive with it when he doesn't get his way, barking and snarling and snapping. Rachel said to let him play with the Sibes, that they'd teach him how to be a dog, but they have NO idea.  They're just, like, "wtf am I supposed to do? I don't want to play anymore, and now he's coming at me aggressively!" haha. I thought they'd totally be, like, mean right back, teach him he's the bottom of the pack and needs to learn to be nice to get things. NOPE!

Anyways, here he is:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He is so flippin' CUTE!!! 

What is he wearing the cone for?

My guess is that he will learn "how to be a dog" REALLY quickly from your other dogs. Since he is so young, he has plenty of time to become a well socialized puppy.

Are you going to start him out on raw as well?

YAY!! Glad you finally found a good match for your family...keep the pictures coming!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

lol. The cone is because he got neutered four days ago. A bit early in my opinion, but I understand their precautions.

As for him learning to be a puppy, it'll only be if my dogs learn how to teach him to be a puppy. haha. I'm still waiting for them to correct him! I even told my husband, "Hey, don't correct them when they correct him! They're teaching him how to be a dog." Haven't seen it yet! haha. I've been sitting here correcting the new puppy. Not only that, but he bit me pretty hard earlier, just playing, but still. I grabbed his nose and held his mouth shut. He seems to get the picture for a little while. It'll eventually sink in.

And yes, I'm starting him out on raw. Actually just posted about it on the raw section. XP Kinda a funny little story there, and a couple of questions.​


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I saw your post in the raw section about them saying he was possible Aussie Shepherd and Rottie mix but he looks like he might have GSD in him... that would make up for the big paws 

But he is very cute!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I just looked up that combination, and I think you may be right. haha. I wonder if I can do DNA testing to see what breeds he is? Wonder how much it'd cost. haha.​


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have heard that the DNA test are really crappy but I would be curious myself.
Here is a link to a test kit: Dog DNA Test Doggie DNA Testing and Mixed Breed Canine DNA Testing For Dogs - Dog-DNA.com


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

DNA test cost is going to be about $100-150 depending on where you go and what test they do. 

I have wanted to do one on Emmy for a while now, but just can't bring myself to justify the cost of it. I have to say that I wouldn't be any more happy or anything to know for sure what she is a mix of, but it would be cool to know LOL


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

The downside to DNA testing is that they don't have all of the breeds in their database so you could end up with results that are completely wrong.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

mstngchic2012 said:


> The downside to DNA testing is that they don't have all of the breeds in their database so you could end up with results that are completely wrong.


While this is a fact...they have the most common breeds in their databases so most likely this puppy would be covered as far as genetics go. I just don't think they have gotten to the more rare breeds out there!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

My dog would certainly not have the correct results LOL The only bull breeds they recognize are the English Bulldog and the Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

But they do have some "rare" breeds listed: Puli, Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier, Keeshonden, Saluki, and others :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a doll!! :biggrin:
He is just adorable. I am so glad that you were able to adopt him. It was ment to be! :biggrin:
He looks like chow and rottie a little to me.....does his tounge have any purple?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Forgot to ask...what's his name?? :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What a cutie!!! Regardless of what he is, he's one adorable little boy.

If I were to guess, I would say he definitely has Rottie in him. Although I've never seen another like her, my brother's rottie has long, wavy hair. And she's pure rottie, too. I wish I had some pics of her face straight on. But here's couple of her watching TV (where you can see her beautiful coat), playing with some neighbor's dog (who I also think has rottie in him), and a nice side by side profile of her with Ania (for the GSD comparison :wink.

View attachment 534


View attachment 535


View attachment 536


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. He's a little $h1t, so we're naming him Kuso (going with the Japanese themed names), which means $h1t. haha. I'm so mean. But I think it's a cute name either way. XP

I think I'm going to have to wait until he gets bigger and older to really see what he's like.

RYOU IS STILL NOT TRYING TO TEACH HIM HOW TO BE A PUPPY AND NOT A MENACE! haha.

Also, no purple on his tongue, just checked. He does also look like a Rottie Chow mix, though. haha. OMG! The possibilities!​


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I love the name! LOL :biggrin:

You might have to be the one who teaches him how to be a dog


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. He's already bit me several times.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. He's already bit me several times.


What a little Kuso! :wink: I don't mind dogs mouthing but I simply don't put up with biting.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love the name! Halarious!! :biggrin: Hopefully he never finds out what it really means! Hahaha! :biggrin:

Seeing your new adorable boy and knowing in a few months I'll be getting a new boy is giving me puppy fever!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't put up with it either. When we were done signing papers, a lady came out with some kittens, and he went nutso, and when she went to walk away, he started barking, so I went to scold him, get him to shut up, and he snapped at me and started to snarl. So I grabbed at his mouth, and he snapped at me some more, then I grabbed his mouth and held it closed for about five seconds. He doesn't LIKE that, and he seems to get it for a few minutes, so hopefully continuing with this method will teach him not to bite, because when he does, he'll be getting his trap closed shut! I did it tonight a few minutes ago, after he bit me, and he got lose and bit me again! I yelled "no!" at him and held his mouth closed firmly. So he stopped after that. haha.

LITTLE KUSO! XD​


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

When Mater went through his biting stage we would yelp like a puppy would and completely ignore him until he calmed down. We only did this when we felt that the bite was too hard.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah. I've read about that before, too. I tried it with Amaya, and it TOTALLY didn't work. What I've been doing is holding his mouth so he knows it's wrong, then I don't play with him anymore, and in a few minutes, I'll go back and stick my hand in front of his face, and if he doesn't bite it, I've been praising him and rubbing his head.​


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

To each their own. Let us know how it works out.

I have read that some people basically stick 2 fingers in the back of a dogs throat to get them to stop biting  I guess I can see how it works but it's definitely not a method I would use.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. I've done that, but not just because I was trying to. It hurts, because they continue to bite, but they DEFINITELY don't like it. I mean, would you? XP​


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd probably bite someone harder to tell them to get their fingers the he** outta my throat! LOL


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

hahahaha. Totally!

OMG! So, I took the collar off to take some pictures, and I got a REALLY cute one with his ear up. I'll upload it here in a moment. But the FUNNY part is that I took the nylabone he was chewing on away from him to get the pictures, because he wouldn't stop moving while chewing on it. Well, when I was done taking pictures, I put the nylabone into the cone, which was facing down on the ground, and he TOTALLY put the cone on to get to the bone! haha. Saved me the trouble!!!!​


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> hahahaha. Totally!
> 
> OMG! So, I took the collar off to take some pictures, and I got a REALLY cute one with his ear up. I'll upload it here in a moment. But the FUNNY part is that I took the nylabone he was chewing on away from him to get the pictures, because he wouldn't stop moving while chewing on it. Well, when I was done taking pictures, I put the nylabone into the cone, which was facing down on the ground, and he TOTALLY put the cone on to get to the bone! haha. Saved me the trouble!!!!​


LOL that's awesome!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwww...so cute!!! I wanna puppy. :frown: LOL


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. They're a lot of work, and I know ONE person who will tell you "No you don't!" *eyeballs Rannmiller.* XDDD

I love puppies, though. Love, love, love, love, LOVE them. Even all the work that comes with them. haha. But people also think I'm loco.​


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Very cute, especially with the cone off his head!!!!LOL Puppies are puppies, always alot of work, try having 3, count them 3 bull terriers and their motto is: 3 year olds in dog suits. HaHa


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm starting to think he's Australian Shepherd/German Shepherd, because the one ear looks like it wants to stand up at times. Like when he tips his head up, like in the picture, it'll stand up, and when he tips his head back, it'll continue to stand up, but then eventually flop back over, but it also stands differently than the other ear after that for a while.

And I think he knows his name already. haha!

"KUSO, NO!" "KUSO, STOP!" "DON'T DO THAT, KUSO!" "KUSO!"​


----------

